# Ich or something else?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

This is on one of my rams and on some corys. It's like some white stuff that seems different from ich. its almost like its protruding out of the rams skin.






Im wondering if it may be velvet? Doesnt really look like a worm of any sort


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you referring to the white spot by its eye?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

its infection , give her/him erythromycin asap


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah the white spots, there's like 4 of them on the ram. I moved it to a temporary "tank" aka a bucket heater and filter


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

arash53 said:


> its infection , give her/him erythromycin asap


This is on one of my rams and on some corys

He's stating it's on other fish has well? I would have to say this is parasitic to have spread to other fish! I would start with salt (if safe for your fish) and use Paragaurd or api common cure or any other parasitic product!!

fish may have infection from scratching what ever is bothering him!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

So definitely seems like its not ich to you guys? Should I be putting just the infected fish into a temp hospital tank to cure them or should I be putting the cure into a main tank?


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

It's hard to say from the picture if it's ich or some other type of infection, and in particular bacterial. I don't think it's velvet. Can you provide more information? What are your parameters; has something gone amiss in you system; have you added any fish lately? At this point, I would suggest moving the infected fish to a hospital tank and keep a close watch. Ich should be easy to diagnose - discreet white spots the size of salt grains. If it is ich, suggest you try something like copper. This is an important detail, since if it's ich then it would be in your main system and you should assume all your fish are suspect infections or carriers. If it isn't ick, and it looks like larger white patches that are spreading, it could be bacterial in which case you would choose something like Maracyn II or erythromycin as suggested.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Looks like some fungal growth. I've had to deal with the same thing recently.
Lessen your feedings, do a few more smaller water changes. Dose a bit of salt. Give it some time and fish will heal. They're hardier than what you think as long as you provide them clean water.

Good luck.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Water parameters as of 2 days ago were ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate was fairly high (i think it was 50ppm?). Did a 50% water change of my 55 gal. Nitrates are back down for a while. I added 4 discus about 3 weeks ago and 1 discus about 1.5 months ago. I've had a kribensis and apisto bitaeniata die recently but neither were infected. The apisto I noticed was darker coloured and not moving much and the krib seemed to be dragging his tail almost like he could swim upwards properly. Since adding the 5 discus though I've also had 2 plecos and a banjo catfish die which I think may have been due to increasing the temp from 80 to 86? I'm really not too sure what's been going on. All my parameters aside from nitrate have been 0 for a few months.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

The other thing it might have been is that when feeding FD blackworms a lot of them don't get eaten so maybe they've rotted and haven't been sucked up from my gravel vac and caused a problem with fungus or bacteria?


----------

